
Ask HN: What Watson service are you using? - pavlakoos
Conversation? Speech to Text? Personality Insights? Visual Recognition?<p>Something else?
======
PaulHoule
The text analysis API they bought from AlchemyAPI is not great but it is
better than public competitors.

